# Apple Font



## huck (May 21, 2002)

what is apple's company font?


----------



## wdw_ (May 21, 2002)

*Apple Garamond*


----------



## ddma (May 21, 2002)

This file is hosted by Tripod, a Lycos®Network Site, and is not available for download. Please check out Tripod's Help system for more information about Remote Loading and our Remote Loading policy.


----------



## wdw_ (May 21, 2002)

Then just go here:
http://buryme34.tripod.com/misc.html


----------



## Chibi15 (May 22, 2002)

I think its Garamond Narrow - not normal Garamond... or i am wrong?

This are all fonts i can remember of..


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 22, 2002)

Could you send all those fonts to me? PLEASE! 

I have these:

Apple Garamond
Lucida Grande
Chicago

i would really like all of those fonts...

thanx


----------



## Chibi15 (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *Could you send all those fonts to me? PLEASE!
> 
> I have these:
> ...



Sure! I'll send it in 5 mins. And post it here


----------



## Chibi15 (May 22, 2002)

Here are the fonts!


http://homepage.mac.com/chibi15/.Public/Apple_Fonts.sit


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 22, 2002)

Myriad Roman seems to not work for me... it says it's not a Mac font file but a Mac Printer Font or something..

oh well, thanx for the others!


----------



## Ricky (May 23, 2002)

I could have sworn Apple's company font was Apple Garamond.    We should ask them.


----------



## rhale1 (May 24, 2002)

> I could have sworn Apple's company font was Apple Garamond.



I think Apple Garamond is still the official font, but the Xserve (and an iMac ad?) now use Myriad Roman. Garamond will still be the official font, but it seems to me that with Myriad they are modernizing their font to reflect the modern (ice/white color) product line.

I still think that nothing will replace Garamond, as nothing looks beter than the logo and the Garamond "www.apple.com". It's simple and gets the job done.


----------



## kmander (Aug 19, 2002)

I have also had troubles getting the Myriad Roman font to work on my Mac (10.1.5).

I put the font into any of the Fonts folders and load up Textedit. The font is never displayed in the list and instead there is a name called --font8349--. In Appleworks, the font names are all displayed correctly, however when used the text comes out totally in pixcells.

I have sent the font I have to a few people who have Jaguar installed and they all verify that it works as it should, so it may just be a problem with pre-jaguar OS X.

I would be eternally grateful if perhaps a couple of people who are on either pre-10.2 or 10.2 could see if they can get the font to work correctly.

Thank you.


----------

